
Biggest question when becoming self-employed: What do I do for health benefits? - james22a
https://www.talktomira.com/post/the-ultimate-guide-to-self-employed-and-freelancer-health-insurance-in-nyc
======
JohnFen
Yeah, this is a very tough nut to crack. When I've been in this situation,
I've found that getting health insurance was simply impossible to afford, even
when just looking at catastrophic insurance.

What I did was to create a new budget item, setting money aside every month
into a pool that could be used for medical emergencies. That doesn't help much
at the start, but eventually you get enough of a bankroll to cover everything
except actual catastrophes.

Other solutions are preferable if you can afford them, though.

------
smallduck
[https://berniesanders.com/issues/medicare-for-
all/](https://berniesanders.com/issues/medicare-for-all/)

